# Details And Views On Early Seiko Diver's



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Here are a few observations of some of my Seiko Divers.

I must say that the Kevinâ€™s Seiko Divers Reference is a great source and I and possibly many others would not be as well informed without it. Some of the information below is directly sourced from Kevinâ€™s Website.

Why choose a 6306 over a 6309, the case and dial are the same!! â€" But inside we have a 21j hackable (over a 17j 6309) movement and a Japanese/English day wheel it is also a rare beast and to have a one in great condition is a real treat.

The more I handle these Seiko Diverâ€™s the more I admire the gradual rather than radical evolution of the case design. Interestingly when I started to measure them up I had assumed the dial was bigger in the 6306 than in the 6105, but there not â€" it is an optical illusion, as the indices are in front of the minute markers (which are on the dial) on the 6105 and on the 6306 the indices are close to the chapter ring (the 6105 doesnâ€™t have a marked chapter ring). Also I am not sure when the Seiko wave logo appeared on the case backs but there isnâ€™t one on the 1974, 6105, but there is on the 1979, 6306.

The 6105 has a 17j movt and runs at 21,600bph, is hackable

The 6306 has a 21j movt and runs at 21,600bph, is hackable

The 7002 has a 17j movt and runs at 21,600bph, is NOT hackable

The case dimensionâ€™s of the following Divers show how the caseâ€™s have evolved but have the same overall shape, which I might add is damn gorgeous.

Details below are from my watches

*Seiko 6105 â€" 8110*

Date 1974

Lug to lug = 48mm

Bezel Dia. = 39mm

Case 3-9 = 44mm

Case 10-4 = 48mm

Dial 3-9 = 30mm

Lug size = 19mm

Thickness = 10mm

*Seiko 6306-7001*

Date 1979

Lug to lug = 45mm

Bezel Dia. = 39mm

Case 3-9 = 44mm

Case 10-4 = 47mm

Dial 3-9 = 30mm

Lug size = 22mm

Thickness = 12mm

*Seiko 7002-7009*

Date 1993

Lug to lug = 45mm

Bezel Dia. = 39mm

Case 3-9 = 41mm

Case 10-4 = 45mm

Dial 3-9 = 30mm

Lug size = 22mm

Thickness = 12mm

I personally know when a watch is right for me and they become permanent `keepers` I am really pleased that the 6306 has joined the 6105 and the Marinemaster my `keepers`.

Here are some pictures of my collection â€" hope you enjoy them as much as I do handling and wearing them.



















All the best to all fellow Seiko enthusiasts and remember there is a fine line between `hobby` and `obsession`.

Derek


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lovely looking watches Derek, the MM looks














nice









Has Paulus asked after your MM?

Seiko sure know how to design and build real watches
















My Vintage Seiko 600m, has received lots of attention on its first day at work. I look forward to the glances on Monday, I shall be in Cornwall







They'll think i'm an Ex SBS guy









Keep up the Seikoholic addiction









Cheers

Bryan


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice Derek!

I'm a newish Seiko fan. I only own one - but to me it is THE one. No disrespect to your MM of course









I just wish more were windable. I am very tempted to get a Yao SKX007 with yellow dial. However if I don't move about enough to keep it wound..................


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

great shots Derek! You've hit a nerve with me as I'vee been trawling the various sites looking at seiko divers for a while now and really can't make my mind up.

I know I want one but which one? I think I like the non day dials the best your 6105 is a corker. But size worries me! (and the mrs














). I can just about carry off the RLT 4 which is 43mm so I wouldn't want to go bigger 3-9 at 44mm ok but what does 10 - 4 at 48mm look like on the wrist? Although until you get one on the wrist you can never be certain can you?

the 7002 may be better size wise but the dial just hasn't got that finish (date box not bordered for eg). and I don't like the hands! Love the MM except for the ungarded crown, just looks un seiko diverish to me.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mr C,

The Seiko auto 600m range are windable









Now that must be tempting?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic shots Derek of three fantastic watches









I have a replacement dial and hand set on the way for my 6105 (December 1976) - even with these fitted it'll be nothing like as nice as yours they are an absolutely belting watch. All my Seiko divers (both vintage & modern) are keepers.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Mr C,
> 
> The Seiko auto 600m range are windable
> 
> ...


 Sounds good!

So where can I see one/identify one?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Folks,

It's safe to say I will be keeping the Seiko 600metres, I've never known a watch so unique, I once owned a Tag 1000m specialist, it was oks but the crown was the weak point.

The watch will be getting a crystal buff around christmas, i'm looking at a replacement bezel insert, along with the shroud being either bead blasted or most likely recoated, it is actually powder coated. The movement will receive a service along with a gasket change and I might consider a relume, tho I like the patina look.

Paulus, the nephew told me the watch was owned by his uncle who was based in Hereford, they believe he was military trained, you know 'who dares wins' and all that, the secret handshake









By the way how is that refurbed Seiko 5?









Regards

Bryan


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

If you aren't into the large watch look and need a nice Auto with a wind capability a nice Seiko 4205 Diver might be an option... I got one for my other 1/2 and she rarely takes it off!!!!!

Mike


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

This is an excellent resource for the Diver Seikoholic:

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-...vers/index.html

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've got this 7s26 0050 that I've been wearing today. 38mm dia ex crown, the bezel insert is 36mm and It's a tad too small, there's no pleasing some people!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

pg tips said:


> great shots Derek! You've hit a nerve with me as I'vee been trawling the various sites looking at seiko divers for a while now and really can't make my mind up.
> 
> I know I want one but which one? I think I like the non day dials the best your 6105 is a corker. But size worries me! (and the mrs
> 
> ...


Cheers one and all









PG there is the smaller cased 6105-8000, that were made a little earlier than the 8110.

heres a pic, it does look great but am yet unsure of the actual size - as I have not owned one YET









6105-8000

Bry, what year was the manufacture of the 600m?

Paulus - I reckon you will make a superb job on the 6105 and looking forward to seeing your results









MrC - that Landmaster is something special and I always drool when you post a pic

Now, I am looking for a 6217 Seiko Diver, anyone









Derek


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I've got this 7s26 0050 that I've been wearing today. 38mm dia ex crown, the bezel insert is 36mm and It's a tad too small, there's no pleasing some people!


Good score PG they are a nice watch, but as you say a tad small.

Here's one that I bought my son, he is 11









Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah so I'm wearing a Boy's watch am I









wish I'd saved your origional pic as village photo's has reached user limit!

that 6105 8000 is a beaut. Where do you get one of them from?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Here......................
















My 6105-8000

I can see the pics the limit is well under now









Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well done young man, how many seiko divers is that you have now?

Looking forward to seeing a better pic from yourself when it arrives!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Luvwatch,

My Seiko 600m was manufactured around June 1975







, 6 months older than me









It's a goodun and a biggun


----------

